# Wormcount



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've just received my results back from Wormcount all three dogs got the all clear. 
That's clear of Roundworm, Tapeworm,Dog Lungworm, Fox Lungworm and French Heartworm.
They said it was especially a great result for Fergus with him still being a pup.
So I'll continue using my Diacatamous Earth for worming rather than using chemical workers......result x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Excellent!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh interesting! that is good news


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Roundworm, Tapeworm,Dog Lungworm, Fox Lungworm and French Heartworm.


There is a great joke somewhere in this list, I'm just waiting for it to work its way through to me. 

Tracey, Renee, Marci? Where are you?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe if I'd taken pics of the samples I had to send it would have made it easier to spot lol....or the image of me trying to remember whose sample was whose lol x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> There is a great joke somewhere in this list, I'm just waiting for it to work its way through to me.
> 
> Tracey, Renee, Marci? Where are you?


You can't wriggle out of this one.......


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm racking my brains trying to go with "four worms meet in bar.... and something about the french one doing some pole dancing....I just need the hook?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I'm racking my brains trying to go with "four worms meet in bar.... and something about the french one doing some pole dancing....I just need the hook?


Hook, line & sinker......
How come the French worm is the pole dancer?? Have you seen Ralph pole dancing - he's brilliant!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have seen him pole dance, he was my inspiration, but French is sexier than dog or fox. Sorry Ralph!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe the worms got the hook


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Great news Molly gets worm medication on her next vet visit It's a preventative thing!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I had to look Diacatamous earth up, Karen! Thanks, I will be getting some for Bette, the cats, and my roses!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> I've just received my results back from Wormcount all three dogs got the all clear.
> That's clear of Roundworm, Tapeworm,Dog Lungworm, Fox Lungworm and French Heartworm.
> They said it was especially a great result for Fergus with him still being a pup.
> So I'll continue using my Diacatamous Earth for worming rather than using chemical workers......result x


Where and how do you get them tested, is it very expensive? Sounds like a great idea. Now we have to two new babies in the family would be great to know if mine are all clear. Will definately research Diacatamous Earth. Thanks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/benefits-diatomaceous-earth/

http://www.earthworkshealth.com/human-use.php

http://www.wormcount.com/exotic-animals/

I haven't used conventional chemical wormers for a couple of years the last time I did Wilf vomited anyway. So I use wormcount a couple of times a year it's £15 if you want to check for Lungworm as well as the regular canine worms, but cheaper if you don't include the Lungworm. They are quick at sending out the kits with an envelope to return your samples and quick and prompt results by email. They are happy to answer any questions. They stated once that Mable had a high oil in her sample, so I replied asking if that was a problem but that she'd had mackerel ...they were oh that's it then we"re just interested to know.
I use DE and bought 2kg for about £20 and put just under a teaspoon in their food in a morning ..... I keep ' meaning' to take it myself, the woman I bought it from took it. I've hardly used any .
Or you could test prior to using the chemical wormers just so you know they are needed and not using them unnecessarily x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I've just received my results back from Wormcount all three dogs got the all clear.
> That's clear of Roundworm, Tapeworm,Dog Lungworm, Fox Lungworm and French Heartworm.
> They said it was especially a great result for Fergus with him still being a pup.
> So I'll continue using my Diacatamous Earth for worming rather than using chemical workers......result x


This is different for us. The vet checks for this and mine are on heart worm pills all year. Does the vet not do this over there or is this something different? 
Sorry not up on my worms 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

